# Spongy Brakes on 06 Frontier CC



## xxmagnusxx (Jun 6, 2006)

I just bought an 06 Frontier CC two weeks ago and while I test drove the car, I noticed the brakes were a bit spongy. I bought the car anyways since I test drove another Frontier CC before with spongy brakes thinking it was normal. Now the truck has ABS with EBD, and I've never owned any cars with ABS and/or EBD. 

Is this normal? Is it normal to have spongy brakes on an ABS/EBD enabled brake system? I mean the truck stops and doesn't seem like it drags nor does it skid. Should I take it to the dealer to take a look at it anyways? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

if your concerned enough about it, have the dealer take a peak at it... 

through talking to others and my personal experiance, i have come to see that th ebrakes on our trucks are:

1) very good at stopping the truck
2) the pedal IS soft
3) at a stop, you can bottom out the pedal, this is because of an excess pressure bypass that detects the speed of the vehicle to prevent overly high pressure while not moving


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

scuba91ta is right. it's totally normal. I made a thread a long while ago and asked everyone since I was concerned with his #3, hitting the floor with the pedal at stop.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

If someone wants to spec out some SS brake lines, those should stiffen up the pedal quite a bit.


- Greg -


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Possibly a Master Cylinder Brace as well, but there may be valving involved in which case would negate some efforts to stiffen the pedal. Could be a classic case of fixing something that is not broken.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

keep in mind bleeding a system like ours is a mucho PIA..


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> keep in mind bleeding a system like ours is a mucho PIA..


thats why i bought a pressure pump long ago for my abs acura...


----------

